# Subwoofer Gain - DO IT NOW!



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

Friends,

I know this topic has been addressed before, and there's a thread on LS1GTO.com that has a fine how-to with pictures, but you absoutely MUST adjust your subwoofer gain if you haven't already. 

Judging by the "What I don't like about my GTO" posts today, I think there's a lot of people who drove the car off the lot, popped in their favorite disc, and were - well - underwhelmed. It doesn't sound terrible, at least it's not distorted or boomy, but it just doesn't feel strong at all. Certainly not what you would expect from a $33,000 sports car. 

I can tell you that increasing the subwoofer gain on the amplifier [factory default is halfway] makes a noticeable difference in sound quality. The bass has much more presence, everything sounds more balanced at a higher volume, and the separation between frequencies is clearer. You still won't have a monster system, but it will sound a lot more satisfying. 

I will post pictures soon, but the basics are :

1) Take all the crap out of your trunk
2) Take off the spare tire cover
3) Notice that we have a pretty bad-ass looking spare wheel
4) Put your head in the trunk, almost touching your nose to the gas tank. Turn your head left, and you should be looking directly at two plastic plugs, in a line perpindicular from the trunk floor. These are "Christmas Tree" plastic fasteners.
5) You only need to remove these two plugs [takes a surprising amount of force, FYI] to pull back the carpet/insulation that covers the left side of your trunk space.
6) You'll notice, with the carpet gone, four screw heads in the exposed metal. These are the four screws that hold the amp in place.
7) You'll also notice that you can reach between where the amp is mounted and the sheet metal with your hand, you just gotta snake your arm back there.
8) Of course, they mounted the gain knob towards the front of the car. Once you feel the amp, slide your hand around to the front side of it, and you'll feel a knob about the size of a dime.
9) The knob is set in the middle [top] position. Turn it towards the outside of the car to increase the gain. 

The whole thing takes maybe 5 minutes, and you need a screwdriver or something to pry out the plastic clips. That's it. WELL worth the time. Most of you already know this, but if you haven't, you must do it now. 

It's a personal preference, but I found the best setup to be turning the gain to about 75% [between the 12 o'clock midpoint and 9 o'clock max], and setting your head unit to +1 bass and +3 treble. Any more bass than that and it starts getting muddy. 

Hopefully this helps someone. I was pretty excited when I heard the difference ​


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

As soon as I get my GTO back from some warranty work on the struts done I am gonna do this, I just find a real problem with crisp highs which I think will best be fixed by getting new high quality speakers inside, at least 2 anyways


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

you wouldnt happen to have pics ?


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

There used to be pics around here somewhere or on the Ls2 Forum.
I'll see if I can find the thread...

Here ya go...http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8150&highlight=amplifier+pics

I don't recommend taking the amplifier out though...not necessary to reach the knob.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

And dont forget to turn off the distortion control also.


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

66 is definitely right, I forgot to mention that in the settings. All it does is quiet and muddle the sound. Ironic, really.


----------



## poistb (Jul 5, 2007)

*superb difference*

I did it on mine as soon as I left the dealer last week. I am still however dissatisfied with the sound quality of the rest of the system.

I plan on replacing the rest of the speakers and am not sure whats installed from the factory. Are they seperates with woofers and tweeters all over? Are they combined speakers with tweeters attached? Where is the subwoofer? I don't want to pull the car apart until I buy what I want, but obviously want to make sure I utilize my options as best as possible.


----------

